# My Freind is Gone! (non GSD)



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Audrey was my friend. She and I met when she joined the training club in the Tri-Cities (WA). I remember her so happy when she found out she was pregnant with Rafael, she had tried for a long time. I remember her doing agilty just before I left when she was pregnant with Xavier. 

She was a friend to dogs, president of the dog park society and active in rescue. The eastern WA dog community has lost a good friend. She sent me internet cards to cheer me over here, we still stayed in touch. I will miss her very much.









Please keep her family in your thoughts and pray they find Lulu.



CRASH: Richland mom dies after I-82 accident
By Paula Horton, Herald staff writer 
var comments_story_id = 768247; 
A Richland woman critically injured in a crash Sunday that killed her 2-year-old son has died at a Seattle hospital.
Audrey Ulrich, 34, died today at Harborview Medical Center, a hospital spokeswoman said.
Her son, Rafael, was killed when the family’s 2000 Ford Explorer rolled off Interstate 82 near Wapato and struck two trees, the Washington State Patrol said. 
The crash remains under investigation.
Ulrich’s husband, Matthew, 38, infant son, Xavier and the children’s grandmother, Marie Martinez, 67, are all in good condition at Yakima Valley Memorial Hospital, officials said today.
Meanwhile, friends are searching for and sending out information about the family’s pet, who was in the SUV with the family.
Lula, a 9-month-old German shorthair/wire hair Griffon X, was seen about 500 yards away from the crashed SUV Sunday night, but is now missing, friends say.
Lula is wearing a collar with tags and is microchipped. She is brown, red and white and responds to three whistles with 30 seconds in between.
Anyone who has spotted Lula is asked to call Vicki at 509-845-3725.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Oh no!! I am so sorry, how tragic


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

This is beyond tragic! I am so sorry.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm so very deeply sorry! 

Tanya


----------



## Marshmallows (Jan 28, 2007)

Another shattered family; they will be in my prayers, Lula too.

I am sorry you lost such a good friend in such a tragic way.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

How very sad. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Kathy, 

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a terrible shock.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

So sorry - words seem empty.

Treasure your memories - the most valuable gift in life.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh man, that's incredibly tragic


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Oh Kathy I am so sorry for your loss. I hope they find LuLu. My prayers will be with family.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Ah Kathy, I am so sorry. What a shock.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Thanks everyone, I am having a hard time today at work. Just trying to stay busy and not think about it too much. I am just shocked.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh Kathy, I'm terribly sorry. Audrey's family is in my prayers, as they recover from their own injuries and deal with this terrible loss. You too. This must be a terrible shock to you, especially while you're so far away from home. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

That is tragic news for everyone concerned. 

Deepest sympathy - words fail me.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.It sucks when they are taken so young.
My heart goes out to you and the family of your friend.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm very sorry.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

How awful! You and your friend's family are in my thoughts and prayers.

~Kristin


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Oh how horrible.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Kathy, I'm so deeply sorry. My thoughts going out to you today, and to her grieving family as well. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

oh my gosh,,how absolutely devastating, I am so sorry my thoughts with you and her family (((


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm so very sorry, the family will be in my prayers.









Praying Lulu is found soon.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

That's awful, so very sad








I'm so sorry for everyone's loss


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry Kathy, what a terrible thing to happen.







I hope they're able to find Lulu safe. Even so, it will be small consolation for the tragic loss of a wife/mother and baby son.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Kathy, I am so very sorry. I wish I could say something that would help...all I can think of is I am sorry. 

Hugs,


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very sad, so sorry for your loss. Will keep you and her family in my prayers.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: zypSo sorry - words seem empty.
> 
> Treasure your memories - the most valuable gift in life.


I'm so sorry too... Anne puts my thoughts into words.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

So tragic to ahve someone taken away so suddenly. I am so sorry for your loss and the loss to the family. Small consolation, but I hope you can find some peace in the memories. 

Hope they find Lulu safe.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Kathy, I am so sorry. For you her friend, and for her family. So young to have been taken. My thoughts and prayers are with you all...


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'm so sorry, Kathy. *HUGS*


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Lulu the dog was found. She too had been hit by a car on the highway, taken to a local vet and humanely destroyed as she was too injured to save. 

A friend has been emailing me updates. It appears Audrey was driving the car, the were on the way home from a weekend in Seattle, she became fatigued and wandered in the lane and overcorrected and ran off the highway into the trees. The 2 year old (Rafael) was dead at the scene and Audrey died later at the hospital. The rest of the family is still in serious but stable condition. 

The training club we both belong to is trying to find out what they can do to help Matt and are working with thier church. 

I had a hard time sleeping last night for thinking of them. 

I apprecaiate all the thoughts.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Just read the update. So tragic. I wish the surviving family members the best...I imagine that healing will a huge uphill climb.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I found out today that AUdrey had an anuerism burst in her head, causing her extreme and sudden fatigue and as a result, the accident. The rest of her family has now been released from the hospital.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Kathy, my sincere sympathies to you on the loss of your friend, her son and dog, Lulu. My thoughts go out to you.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

This is so sad and tragic for everybody.
I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I can not begin to comprehend the pain and healing that is now involved.
My love to you and all of those involved.
May they find their peace.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm very sorry.


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your friend and her family.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

This was such a sad tragic accident. Audrey was someone that was full of life and love for kids and animals. Her husband Matt and her owned their own grooming business which was very successfull. She was definetely a great person with a lot of enthusiasm. 

The local OB club made a donation to the Tri-City Dog park Society(with a note to request the park be named after her) and a donation to her family. This has been very hard on them fortunately they have a GREAT support system. 

Courtney


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWI found out today that AUdrey had an anuerism burst in her head, causing her extreme and sudden fatigue and as a result, the accident. The rest of her family has now been released from the hospital.


same thing happened to my husband, only he was at home, he died a few days later at 41 A Long time ago. I do have the consolation that at least he wasnt driving a huge truck at the time, it wouldve been like Audrey. OMG
this is a heartbreaking story, a little 2 yr old and Mother, dead. ITS TOO SAD FOR WORDS. 
I might be wrong, but I do think I read this is why Princess Grace all those yrs ago also had her accident?
Im really sorry about your friend and I sure am sorry for her family. My what a tragedy it was for them to live through


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I hear Matt is home and has gone back to work a few hours a day at the shop. They are slowly trying to recover and get back to a routine. You can go to the link below to see Audrey's dream.

http://www.tricitydogparks.org/


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Dear Kathy. I'm so sorry to read this sad news. 
How horrible that you are so far away with the passing of your friend. Life is so precious and we sometimes take for granted the love we have for friends and family, that it will always be there. Just to have it taken in the blink of an eye.
Please consol yourself with the knowledge that you had the chance to know such a person as her and her son. Her soul has touched you and helped to make you who you are, as all the people we meet on our journey do.
May her spirit guide you while you are so far away from your own loved ones and help bring you home safely.
My thoughts are with you.















Audrey and Raphael.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I wrote the above before reading through all the thread.
Im so sorry to hear that Lulu was also lost, but she is now playing with little Raphael until the whole family is reunited.







Lulu


----------

